# enlarger vignette



## tonya (Sep 26, 2004)

My enlarger vignettes my medium format negatives. I read here a mention of the light source having to be strong enough not to fall off the edges. How do I fix this? I have an Omega D enlarger with condenser head (I think) and 50mm, 80mm, 135mm lenses. I have no trouble with 35mm negs.


----------



## rangefinder (Sep 26, 2004)

When printing the medium format negatives what lens are you using that gives you the vignette?  For medium format you should be using the 80mm lens.

Also check the manual with the enlarger.  It's been a while but I thought you had to change the position the the condensor when you changed printing formats.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 26, 2004)

The Omega D has different sized condensors for the different film formats.  I keep mine set up with the largest set all the time, which works fine for all formats, but it did come with a 35mm specific set of condensers, which helps lower print exposure times when enlarging from 35mm film.  Look inside your enlarger head; you shouldn't have any problem determining whether your condensers are too small or not.


----------



## tonya (Sep 26, 2004)

This might be a repeat...I don't see my reply posted.

I use the 80 mm lens for med format, I just wanted to see if the other lenses leave me the same problem, and they do.

I don't have the manual. I've thought of trying to adjust the bellows or condenser, but I can't find another adjustment spot. The enlargers at school are a bigger version of the Omega and you have to adjust the bellows. 

My condensers take up the entire diameter inside the head, so I'm guessing they aren't too small.

I guess I could get the manuel - maybe from that Craig guy.


----------

